# Comparing Espresso Beans - Union v Rave



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been looking at various blends that best lend themselves to fast freezing. I do mean 'fast' with a 'blast freezer' or the freezer set to its very lowest point.

I need to do a lot more experimentation with my own roasted blends to achieve the quality I am seeking.

Wanting to see how commercially roasted blends faired with the same treatment, I have been buying from Rave & Union. Both of these roasters roast to my liking for espresso.

From Union I bought their Revelation & their Foundation blends. From Rave I've got the Signature Blend & their Roast House.

I enjoy all four of these espresso blends generally at their best around 7-10 days after roasting.

I purchased in 1 kilo lots (Rave 908 grams). Outside of my experimentation I immediately noted the difference in price between the 2 roasters. Union around £19.00 + postage against Rave circa £12.50 + postage (over £25 spend p+p free). 10% less beans from Rave of course.

All 4 lots I put through the blast freezer in their arrival bags squeezing out as much gas/air as possible through the valves. They were solid within 90 minutes.

Our household consumes minimum 7-8 x 20 gram espresso based drinks per day. I have some little 80 gram Lock & Lock containers with air tight lids to which, some years ago, I fitted one way valves cut from old HB bags. I have been filling two of these with two varieties of the frozen beans just before going to bed. Next morning I have one of each for breakfast & we consume the balance throughout the day.

It's too early for final results (watch this space) but currently the best performing beans are the Rave Signature Blend. I am 'hard put' to tell the difference between frozen & fresh.

It will be interesting to see any effect keeping the beans in a normal deep freeze after the blast freezer over time.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd read before that it was very bad to freeze in the bags the coffee comes in, but couldn't cite a source.

it's interesting to see your results, I used to freeze but gave up as I found the beans that ahd been frozen a bit duller and postage is so cheap anyway it's easy enough to order fresh, but I can totally see why some people want to do it.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

aaronb said:


> I'd read before that it was very bad to freeze in the bags the coffee comes in, but couldn't cite a source.
> 
> it's interesting to see your results, I used to freeze but gave up as I found the beans that ahd been frozen a bit duller and postage is so cheap anyway it's easy enough to order fresh, but I can totally see why some people want to do it.


I thought it was you had to be very careful it was frozen quickly so ice crystals don't form inside the beans, i.e. inside a blast chiller as mentioned.

It sounds like something which was done on hb?

Freezing in a normal freezer i'd bet would ruin the beans as all you'd be doing is freezing the moisture in the beans inside, dependent on how low the temperature goes


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm coming to the end of my union batch from the 50% deal. Roasted end November and frozen within a couple of days. I've been opening a bag every 1-2 weeks and I've not noticed a drop off in quality to prevent me freezing again.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I still believe you extend the life through freezing, so it's worthwhile if the beans are say, four weeks post-roast in my opinion.


----------

